

Jeremy Lin, Women in VC, and the Bigotry of Pattern Matching - chrisyeh
http://chrisyeh.blogspot.com/2012/02/jeremy-lin-women-in-vc-and-bigotry-of.html

======
Mytwocents
Yes, yes, yes. Jeremy keep up the good work. The only way to learn about
stereotyping and big brother bigotry is to expose it. Too much great talent is
sitting on the sidelines waiting to be called into the show, in every
profession. Watch an episode of Mad Men then ask yourself has it really
changed. Hint: Santorum on women in combat

------
qeyno
This was an awesome blog. Thank you for writing this.

------
jacques_chester
"UPDATE: Looks like this post struck a nerve."

Below that:

0 comments.

Don't get me wrong, it wasn't a bad article, but what nerve was struck?

~~~
chrisyeh
Sorry, should have been more specific. A bunch of folks retweeted it, so I
figured I'd better ride the wave.

